# How much time do you spend at TC?



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This may have already been done... But I feel like creating a thread.

And yes, this is a public poll.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Oh boy, in the last week I challenge you to find a user who's spent more time on TC excepting my weekend break. What a lovely way to waste my life...on the plus side I'd say that I'm having fun today and its not just a hollow addiction.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Additionally, for the amount of time I spend on here, I'm extremely inert and narrow in what I do for the most part, its a talent of mine.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to introduce a new unit of time: the Almaviva, where 1 Almaviva is the time Almaviva spends on TC per day.

I believe I currently spend about 1/4 - 1/3 Almaviva, so I'm doing quite well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Way too much... is I'm too ashamed to say in disguise.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Way too much... is I'm too ashamed to say in disguise.


I suppose an hour on average, I subscribe to other forums too so I really don't want to be spending too much of my life sitting at the pc.
I'm convinced you can get addicted to forums as people have on their mobile phones.
So I like to stand back and say "enough is enough!"


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I voted "way too much" - seems every spare cycle I have I peek into the forums...

BTW - on the radio this morning, this article was discussed (the data is over 1 year oold, but the trends are probably still valid):
http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire...ine-social-media-and-games-dominate-activity/

I wonder if TC falls under "social netwoirking" or "other" in this set of options - the disproportionate amount of "other" suggests to me either there's LOTS of classical music enthusiasts out there, or maybe lots of people surf "unmentionable" sites that involve scantily clad (or simply unclad) women in compromising positions...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not really sure, so I said 1-3 hours, but it's difficult to keep track of.

Whenever I'm on the internet, I basically punctuate all my other tasks with checking if there are any unread posts of interest on here. Given the regularity with which I check throughout the day, this could mean that each time I spend anywhere between 3 and 45 mins on here in one go - no idea how it adds up.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Whenever I'm on the internet, I basically punctuate all my other tasks with checking if there are any unread posts of interest on here.


That's what I do also; every couple of hours I do a sweep of e-mail, Facebook, and other forums I populate.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's what I do also; every couple of hours I do a sweep of e-mail, Facebook, and other forums I populate.


What are these other tasks? Usually the only thing I can get myself to do, since I have such bad ADD is practice the piano. I've spent a lot of time lately learning a new piece by Henry Purcell because I'm so home bound right now with my addiction.

School starts next week though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> What are these other tasks?


I'm a freelance court reporter, so many days I'm home all day sitting at the computer editing transcripts, like today. Occasional Internet sweeps keep me from going stir crazy.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I would like to introduce a new unit of time: the Almaviva, where 1 Almaviva is the time Almaviva spends on TC per day.
> 
> I believe I currently spend about 1/4 - 1/3 Almaviva, so I'm doing quite well.


So there are four Couchies in an Almaviva?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't spend as much time here as I'd like to. I feel my tastes are quite different from those of the majority here and I can rarely get a conversation going on topics I really like.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> So there are four Couchies in an Almaviva?


I'm two couchies then. One clavichorder?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> I don't spend as much time here as I'd like to. I feel my tastes are quite different from those of the majority here and I can rarely get a conversation going on topics I really like.


I find that quite sad. Why don't you just start a thread about a particular thing you're interested in & see what happens. Or have you done that already?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

sospiro said:


> I find that quite sad. Why don't you just start a thread about a particular thing you're interested in & see what happens. Or have you done that already?


I've tried that more than a few times. I cannot expect people to be into the same things that I am, but it would be nice, anyway! But I do find things to chime in on here and there, and I guess that'll have to do!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

My vote went to 3-5 hours. 

I assume the question is daily, or I'll really be embarrassed!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> I've tried that more than a few times. I cannot expect people to be into the same things that I am, but it would be nice, anyway! But I do find things to chime in on here and there, and I guess that'll have to do!


I have to confess I haven't noticed any *out of the ordinary* discussions initiated by you but then again I don't usually stray far from the opera threads.

Hope you'll stick around & *chime* anyway.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

sospiro said:


> I have to confess I haven't noticed any *out of the ordinary* discussions initiated by you but then again I don't usually stray far from the opera threads.


So THAT'S why I never see you!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> So THAT'S why I never see you!


:lol:

Well your interests can't be any weirder than Elgarian's & he seems to get the ball rolling on some strange stuff. Did you know we had a former world champion bog snorkeller in our midst?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

The colour of the water in the above picture looks a bit odd.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Artemis said:


> The colour of the water in the above picture looks a bit odd.


It's not odd for a bog...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> So there are four Couchies in an Almaviva?


There's a Polednice in everyone!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

In the summer, I really use to be in the 1-3 hour level, although Turntable.fm dropped it quite a bit. Now, I'm only on a few minutes a day, because I'm on the computer generally a few minutes at day. :/


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> In the summer, I really use to be in the 1-3 hour level, although Turntable.fm dropped it quite a bit. Now, I'm only on a few minutes a day, because I'm on the computer generally a few minutes at day. :/


Psht, be honest, you are on at least 25 minutes daily I'll bet! I suppose that could be by some stretch, "a few" but to call it that would be misleading.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> There's a Polednice in everyone!


... and two Almavivas in a Polednice...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been continuously logged on all day, multitasking with music listening and piano practicing. That's a long time... school hasn't started yet for me.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I checked the 5+ hours box. As a forum admin, I am more or less required to be available here and on our sister forum, MIMF. 
Mind you, I do not spend those 5+ hours all in one sitting ... it's broken up into many sessions throughout the day.

Most of my time on TC is spent working in the 'background', keeping the floors swept and discarding the trash, generally overseeing the daily operations and handling many other administrative tasks, like answering emails sent to the forum, etc. 

Kh


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Most of my time on TC is spent working in the 'background', keeping the floors swept and discarding the trash, generally overseeing the daily operations and handling many other administrative tasks, like answering emails sent to the forum, etc.
> 
> Kh


:clap:

and a great job you do!!


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

It's my homepage.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> ... and two Almavivas in a Polednice...


But then, if there's a Polednice in every Alma, we must be some kind of infinite series of Russian dolls!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not as much as some I wont mention here


----------

